#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5_Full with *****

## OilRock

RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 



RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 | 47,2 MB

RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.

RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
In addition to its already impressive collection of existing capabilities, the latest RockWorks version has numerous new features, including an MDB borehole database, an interactive log designer, graphic editing tools, and much more.
RockWorks is extensively used in the following industries:

* Geotechnical
* Environmental


* Mining
* Petroleum


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Smile: See More: RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5_Full with *****

----------


## Mohammed 2009

Thanks so much our friend

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you my friend,




> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 
> 
> 
> 
> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 | 47,2 MB
> 
> RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.
> 
> RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
> ...



I get the error LKLM error, and licence reset dialolog comes up. And the application do not start. Any idea how to fix it. :Mad: 
Thank,
FA

----------


## lulliri

the ****** work fully, select into ****** Multiuser, then select in the program activation single computer.... Press generate......
voil...

enjoy

----------


## cpetroleite

Thanks very much, Rockworks is a very good software!

----------


## hhffee

I downloaded it and it works fine then I got an error start message. So I removed it completely and re-download again but I got a message that I need to contact the rockworks to provide other serial number. Any idea what I can do?

----------


## archaeopterix

I have the same License corrupted problem

----------


## geovishwa

> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 
> 
> 
> 
> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 | 47,2 MB
> 
> RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.
> 
> RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
> ...



i hav registered in this site..............but i couldnt able to see the links that u guys r provided to download.............could any one plzz help me..............
Eagerly waiting for ur replies...........

----------


## oktapod

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minedor

Thanks so much

----------


## violas_2004

terima kasih = thanks alot

----------


## sofos

A very good and useful software. Thank you so much.

----------


## pvera29

please urgent !!  I have the same License corrupted problem, is not possible to finished the install and appear the error


please helpmeSee More: RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5_Full with *****

----------


## Davys

It seems interesting I will prove, thanks :Confused:

----------


## lulliri

the ****** for rockwork work fully....
If you use the ******, stop internet and turn off your antivirus.....

----------


## pvera29

any way dont work, i clean the register full and the error still the same

----------


## tayfun1974

Thanks...........

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you very much

----------


## idoey

Help....

There anyone can help me for ******** ROCKWARE GIS LINK 2 ?? I used arcgis for import the borehole data...

thanks before....

----------


## rancio

pls mega                  upload mirrrrrror

----------


## devan

A very useful software. Thank you

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Everybody,
Anybody found a solution for LKM corrupt error. Before applying the ****, the LKM error come and the application do not install. **** can only be applied when the apps is installed FIRST. Before completing the installation the LKM error crops up.
Did anybody got a solution?

----------


## mohammed sileem

Thanks so much
mohammed sileem

----------


## hunggeo

thank you very much

----------


## hellobasar05

While unlocking RockWorks it is asking for Registration Number. an anyone please tell me how can I get registration number? 


Help will be highly appreciated.See More: RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5_Full with *****

----------


## hellobasar05

> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 
> 
> 
> 
> RockWare RockWorks 2009.2.5 | 47,2 MB
> 
> RockWorks is the latest version of RockWare's flagship software program. RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industries for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetrics.
> 
> RockWorks offers numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data, fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
> ...



*While unlocking RockWorks it is asking for Registration Number. an anyone please tell me how can I get registration number?
Help will be highly appreciated.*
__________________
Edit/Delete Message

----------


## Olaf Magnusson

I downloaded Rock works 15 and it works fine then I got an error start message. So I removed it completely and re-download again but I got a message that I need to contact the rockworks to provide other serial number. Any idea what I can do?

----------


## boomerangbomb99

sorry friends, link die, could you post again? the best is in mediafire. thanks

----------


## dafenshi

upload again please

----------


## emrealtintas

Can you help me please? Upload link please, don't run this link

----------


## Ozay

Please I can't find the link to download the software, Kindly assist.Thanks

----------


## Ozay

Hello, please can anybody help with rockwork ******?
Many thanks

----------


## cedum

Upload it again please

----------


## fkoppany

Hello,

could anyone please reupload this?

----------

